# Worldmark v Wyndham (and use of WM for II Trades)



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 6, 2018)

It’s been recommended that I purchase WM points for my intended purpose of having a “strong II” trader to trade into peak (high TDI) II “elite” coded properties. 

A few questions:

1.  Is the above a correct and fair assessment (strong II” trader to trade into peak (high TDI) II “elite” coded properties)

2.  What is the difference between Worldmark and Wyndham?

3.  What is a fair per point resale price for Worldmark? 

4.  Assuming #1 is accurate, How many WM points would be needed to allow me to meet the above objective?

What else should I know (I do not intend to ever use the WM properties for my own use or rentals)

Thank you.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 6, 2018)

Worldmark is a strong II trader. If you are wanting peak trades, you will want to search using the "float" week, which is a fixed points grid.

A 2 bedroom week will use 10,000 worldmark credits, and one housekeeping token. How many credits to buy depends on how many trades you intend to make...

New wyndham owners can't trade through II,so if that is your goal the other differences (lots) aren't that relevant.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 6, 2018)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> What else should I know (I do not intend to ever use the WM properties for my own use or rentals)


1: The name-brand properties in II (Marriott, Starwood) have an internal preference period. For the first month or so after most units from those two systems are deposited, they can only be "seen" by other deposits _from that system_. WorldMark will not help you here.

2: I don't know your experience level with timeshares, nor do I know how much time you are willing to devote to learning how third-party exchange works. My standing advice is that unless you have significant experience and/or want to treat exchange like a hobby that is in some ways its own reward, buying something exclusively to use in a third-party exchange system is likely to be a disappointment. You chances of being happy go up if you buy something that you are likely to enjoy using, and would maybe even prefer to use in most years.


----------



## arch53 (Sep 6, 2018)

I purchased Worldmark (7,000 credits) about 10 years ago solely for trading in II. WorldMark has great flexibility in II but you need to have realistic expectations. I have found it best for trading into high end resorts in shoulder and off-seasons. I have found only occasional success in prime seasons and not much prime season success at all in the last 4 or 5 years. Basically, I rent places for high season travel and use II trades for off-shoulder season. If you are willing to moderate your expectations and treat trading as a bit of a hobby, it is fun and rewarding.


----------



## breezez (Sep 6, 2018)

This link will give you a good idea of what kind of trades people get.

There maybe some RCI in here also.

https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=6634

Accounts typically sell for .32-.35 cents per annual credit fully load.  If a 10K account fully loaded would have 20K credits in account if some are missing you typically pay .07-.08 cents less for each missing credit.  Then there is a $299 transfer fee that is typically paid by buyer.   You can transfer ownership without closing company, but having one with escrow helps protect money until exchange of ownership happens.


----------



## breezez (Sep 6, 2018)

Maintenance fees are based on annual credit account size.  Here is a table below for up to 35,000 credit accounts.





Here is the exchange chart.  Instant exchange is for any size unit 60 days or less before check in if exchanging in II it’s 45 days before checkin if exchanging in RCI


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

Here's a point or two:


Westin (VSE) properties tend to be quite strong on the 'preference' in Interval...from my observations
Marriott properties are very hit-n-miss on the preference.  Some are, some aren't.  Time of preference varies.  Problem is.....you have to search to know if there are there......
Elite is a moniker.  Some Elites are amazing.  Others are just....'elite.' What do you call an elite all-inclusive?  Expensive (and a bad exchange usually).
Somebody mentioned that they have 'no luck' with Worldmark trades in Interval.  Hmmm.

I just did an instant-exchange search using my Worldmark on Interval.  A few points:

Yes, there was a lot of shoulder or off-season availability.  Want to go to Spain? France?  Hell? (I mean Arizona in the summer....JK).  Lots of that.
But, Yes, there was a lot of prime/near prime availability.
Did I mention I only searched for ELITE resorts?  SEVEN pages of elite availability?
Oh, easy to say, but what did I find:
Jan-June @ Westin Kierland villas (1 bedrooms).  That's plat country. 
Marriott Aruba, St Kitts in shoulder (fall)
Las Vegas all year...not just studios
Orlando: many--including prime summer weeks.  Including Lakeshore... 
Avon, Breck and Park 2nd week of December.  Not prime, but nice resorts
Christmas in Palm desert, New years in Embark Palm.  That's nice.  Westin, Marriott
Hilton Head in march (shoulderish)
California Plat weeks including Westin.  Four Seasons Aviara.


So. If you are looking for a President's day ski weekend or a week in Maui for whales....it's not going to match itself.  You might make the exchange....but it takes work and magic.  REAL work.  Not just checking once a day or placing an OGS.

Here's my suggestion:  "We're going to take a week in March:  let's see what we can match in March that is really nice.....(elite)"  You won't be disappointed.

I matched a Marriott Maui Ocean club 1br (original phase, ocean view thank you) for the first week of February this year.  That cost me less than $1000. Actually, more like $650.  YMMV.

Also as mentioned above....this example (Maui) is not for the casual owner or trader.  It was a bit of an effort to accomplish.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you.  Unfortunately I do not have that flexibility given we have children and are subject to the school vacation schedule.

On a side note, how does one do an II search for "Elite" properties only?


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

I'll answer that:  use the resort codes.
check the sightings forum for a great contribution by @youppi with the spreadsheets.

Here's a gentle suggestion:  all of your posts have been "how do I..." etc....
Consider reading the great stickies and other guides posted here on TUG.
This might make some of your questions come from a more knowledgeable position.

I'm not chastising....just noticing that you might benefit from some basic information review based on your questions..

I understand the 'kids' aspect of timeshare bookings.  You're right, counting on getting trader-exchanges for you vacations with kids might not be prudent.


----------



## breezez (Sep 8, 2018)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Thank you.  Unfortunately I do not have that flexibility given we have children and are subject to the school vacation schedule.
> 
> On a side note, how does one do an II search for "Elite" properties only?



Search by resort code put today’s date in for earliest date and go 1 to 2 years out for latest date.

Then for resort codes try paste all these at once in search window.

*HRP, HNS, HWP, HYS, HSH, HYK, HYN, HBK, HMS, HSL, HYP, HYA, HCC, HYB, HYI, HRA, LFP, SXP, STW, SDI, VTA, PGA, PGN, SRM, FSA, SCT, VIO, VO1, VIT, SVV, VKW, VVM, VCC, VIS, VS1, WDL, KAA, KA1, KAN, KA1, WKV, WLR, WMH, WPV, WV1, WRF, WEJ, WSJ, MAW, MFC, MGO, MMB, MPU, MKO, MOW, MAO, MCP, MBY, MMC, MSE, MSF, MDS, MPD, MGR, MSK, MCV, MMO, NCV, MSU, MKW, MPB, MUZ, MGA, MG1, MG3, MG5, MOU, MCU, MGC, MC1, MGK*

This will show you all the top tier stuff in Hyatt, Marriott, Westin, Sheraton, and Four Seasons.

If there are other resorts you like that I missed then just add the codes to the list with commas between them

List above is courtesy of the Timeshareguru at following link:  

*http://www.thetimeshareguru.com/blo...available-exchanges-in-interval-international

*


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 8, 2018)

I think it can be done, but it takes effort, and even more importantly flexibility. If you had a list of 50 top resorts for your dates, I think it's quite likely you'd get one, especially if you were willing to keep waiting. As an example, I have a one week spring break window, last week in March, as my wife is a teacher.

Last year, I traded a Worldmark stay with a TUGger for HGVC Marbrisa. 

2019, we're going back to Marbrisa through RCI.

2020 we're going to Vidanta grand luxxe nuevo vallarta. All 2 bedrooms.

If you want hard dates and elite resorts, it might make sense to buy a name brand week to get preference. If you need 2 bedrooms, I'd go Marriott, as Vistana has been locking off all deposits into 1 bedrooms.


----------



## jrogersok (Sep 11, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> Worldmark is a strong II trader. If you are wanting peak trades, you will want to search using the "float" week, which is a fixed points grid.
> 
> A 2 bedroom week will use 10,000 worldmark credits, and one housekeeping token. How many credits to buy depends on how many trades you intend to make...
> 
> What if you don't have a housekeeping token available?


----------



## jrogersok (Sep 11, 2018)

arch53 said:


> I purchased Worldmark (7,000 credits) about 10 years ago solely for trading in II. WorldMark has great flexibility in II but you need to have realistic expectations. I have found it best for trading into high end resorts in shoulder and off-seasons. I have found only occasional success in prime seasons and not much prime season success at all in the last 4 or 5 years. Basically, I rent places for high season travel and use II trades for off-shoulder season. If you are willing to moderate your expectations and treat trading as a bit of a hobby, it is fun and rewarding.


Are you able to get a full week with 7000 points? That's what we have.    I have another TS that can trade with II but I haven't kept my membership up.  I have WM too, so maybe II is the way I should go instead of RCI.  This post is leading me to consider it.


----------



## breezez (Sep 11, 2018)

Yes you can get a full week with 7000 credits.

See chart I posted earlier in thread.

You can ask WM to deposit a 2 Brm Blue week.  6,000 credits and they will put a random deposit of a two bedroom blue season.   You can use that deposit and book any 2 bedroom or smaller you match.

Or you can do a search in last 60 days before check in use the generic 3 bdr WM to search and anything you book is just 4000 credits any size unit.

If you need more credits the you can transfer in up to 2 times account size other owners typically sell them for $0.07 per credit.   If you need more than that the sky’s the limit WM will sell them to you for .15 cents each.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 11, 2018)

If you don't have a housekeeping available, you pay with cash. It varies by size. A studio is $66, 1 bedroom is $87, 2 bedroom is $100.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 12, 2018)

jrogersok said:


> Are you able to get a full week with 7000 points? That's what we have.    I have another TS that can trade with II but I haven't kept my membership up.  I have WM too, so maybe II is the way I should go instead of RCI.  This post is leading me to consider it.



I only keep RCI for Hiltons.  Really, unless you're traveling OCONUS, I find that RCI is pretty severely lacking from the Worldmark/RCI standpoint.
It really comes down to this for me:  Do the locations I want to travel to have decent II availability?  If yes, then RCI is not really necessary (except for HGVC).


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 12, 2018)

I think the HGVC in RCI has better peak date availability than comparable quality resorts in II. 

Just one example: I was able to get multiple rooms at Kings Land for January more than a year out. II has the Westin and Marriott TS in Hawaii, but I doubt I would get multiple 2 bedrooms for the same dates a year out without preference, and even with preference that'd be tough.


----------



## magmue (Sep 12, 2018)

> I was able to get multiple rooms at Kings Land for January more than a year out.


Does anyone have insight into why RCI would be able to offer Kingsland bookings months before HGVC members have Club - or even Home - week access?


----------



## breezez (Sep 12, 2018)

taterhed said:


> I only keep RCI for Hiltons.  Really, unless you're traveling OCONUS, I find that RCI is pretty severely lacking from the Worldmark/RCI standpoint.
> It really comes down to this for me:  Do the locations I want to travel to have decent II availability?  If yes, then RCI is not really necessary (except for HGVC).


I agree if Hilton jumped ship to II my RCI Points would be of a lot less value to me.   Having RCI points I would never use WM to trade in RCI.   I only trade it with II.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 12, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I think the HGVC in RCI has better peak date availability than comparable quality resorts in II.
> 
> Just one example: I was able to get multiple rooms at Kings Land for January more than a year out. II has the Westin and Marriott TS in Hawaii, but I doubt I would get multiple 2 bedrooms for the same dates a year out without preference, and even with preference that'd be tough.


That's interesting.

Also, 1 in 4 rule though, right??


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 12, 2018)

taterhed said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> Also, 1 in 4 rule though, right??



Yep, 1 in 4 rule. Although the different resorts in Waikoloa (Kings land, kohala, and bay club) are all separate codes.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 13, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> Yep, 1 in 4 rule. Although the different resorts in Waikoloa (Kings land, kohala, and bay club) are all separate codes.


For us, Hawaii is an every-other-year thing, two weeks/visit, preferably on two islands. So, this works out just fine.


----------

